# Fenix mod challenge



## Chrisdm (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm looking for someone to do a special mod for me. I've always loved the unique look & form factor of the Fenix TK45, but as a search & rescue professional who uses his lights for extended periods in the elements I cannot do cool tints. So, I'm looking for the TK45 to be updated with a few of the latest 4000k R5's... Also, I don't know if this is even possible but I am hoping for more output, via a driver upgrade I assume. Fenix rates this light at 700ish lumens but I know for example that Moddoo gets 1100 manageable lumens out of his XPG triples, in a much smaller package... Of course I will compensate you for your work if you feel you're up to the challenge... Let me know, Thanks!


----------



## Chrisdm (Dec 14, 2011)

Still hoping....


----------

